# recording streaming



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

sabai, anyone out there know anything about what is available to record streaming to mp3 files on my computer.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Mp3 my Mp3 is pretty good for capturing streaming audio.


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

any info on how to record audio and video streaming directly to my own files as mp3.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

MP3 can't support video, its the audio layer of MPEG1, if you want video too, itll have to be MP4 or MPEG 1,2,3,4.


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

scotty, thanks for the advice, however as a technophobe and an irishman it stands to reason, to my own detriment entirely, that i did'nt understand much of what you said. i am a semi fossilised specimen, just bought my first computer a few months back and i have discovered on line radio stations that i want to record as mp3 files, my wife wants to record video to disc or whatever, now i'm in the middle of a basic computer course (dealing with word and office and such) so thats where i'm at. i installed audacity and only get so far before the process is stopped due to inaccess to mp3 something or because of input this and bit rate that. perhaps it would be simpler to just buy some software and install it that way, i just dont even know what to look for.
thanks somchoi.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Somchoi,

If you download and install this (its free). Once you have set it up, click on source and select stereo mix, and press record to start recording the sound. Once you've finished recording press stop, and then click save as MP3 or WAV whichever you prefer, its as simple as that.

Hope this helps,

Scott.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh yea, you said your wife wants to record video to disc? what sort of video and disc etc. Need a bit of expansion on that one.


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

thanks for you time scotty, may your dilithium crystals always be charger. but she still cannae do it captain. lets see how do i select a skin for my hard drive. what are sound files how do i find them and how do i activate them. what is sound driver and what is device list. scotty your all i got man and i'm at my wits end, did i buy a computer to melt my brain or what.
live long and prosper
ps i'm not a real trekkie.
somchoi


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Somchoi.

By skin, I gather you mean theme, and you have Vista, so its a simple case of selecting the desired option. To do this, right click your desktop and select properties and it will be under the appearence, themes and the desktop tabs, play around until you find something you like, and then click apply and ok.

Sound files come in many forms, WAV, MP3, WMA etc, and are digital versions of sound on the computer, and so can be anything from a beep to an artists whole song and words. What do you mean by find them, and also what do you mean by activate them? You can download songs, or you can upload songs from CD to your computer. There are also many pages on the web that host sound files such as sound effects, and they all need a audio programme (such as windows media player in order to play.)

A sound driver is a small programme that has been written to allow your speakers/sound card to work with your computer, and should come pre installed on your computer, and a device list I presume would be the list of devices on your computer, but why is it you are asking about these two things, they are quite advanced user questions, is it that you have read about them or that you have a problem?

Give it some time and youll get used to it in no time, and youll be able to help others. Trust me, when I started using computers (age 13), I was scared of em and didnt want to touch anything, I'm now nearly 20 and well Im studying a degree on computing and I love computers, big change huh.

Speak soon,

Scott.


----------



## kennymo (Jun 3, 2007)

There's a nice program called Replay Music. Its available as a stand alone (free trial or $30 to get full license)or part of a whole suite of apps ($99)used for manipulating sound and video files. I've used it to output streaming music from Rhapsody to MP3 files that I can then move to my portable. Easy to set up and use. Good quality output. Got my whole collection of 1300 faves done in a few days. Good luck. follow the link [http://applian.com/replay-music/index.php]
kennymo


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

scotty, i will outline the problems i'm encountering with mp3mymp3 step by step. how can i check to see if the software installed on my computer properly. 
1. when i click on the desktop icon a window appears and reads setparams no sound driver is available for use. when i click ok as an aoption in that window another window appears and reads get device list cannot access devices.
2. then a soundboard appears with limited functions.
3. my five year mission to explore strange new computer functions and seek out new files, to only go where i have no idea what i'm doing and only do what i have never done before, begins.
thanks again for your time and imput.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

I see this probably means you have no sound driver.

Click start > right click my computer > click properties > click hardware tab along the top > and then click device manager.

When device manager appears let me know what you see under the audio devices section (with a little grey speaker), are there any yellow exclamation and question marks? If so we need to get the driver for your sound card.


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

scotty, no there are no yellow things or exclemation marks.
somchoi


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

it just says high definition audio device. 
somchoi


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

i got another question, when i go into system configuration a lot of the windows services have stopped is this ok.
somchoi


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Doesnt sound ok. Did you buy your computer new from the shop?


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

scotty, i bought this dimension 9200 new from dell about 4 months ago, since then i have had to reinstall the operating system because i tried to install a new anti virus program without uninstalling the old one, that was a fun week. dell instruct me over the phone when i get into major difficulties, the computer is definitely not operating as i think it should and i think i need to get a full system check or reconfiguration, perhaps a return to factory setting would help. i dont know. however as long as i can access the internet right now i'm happy until i get to the next hurdle. if you have any suggestions about how to proceed with the audio problem i would be grateful, i understand you cannot take on a major project on a full time basis just a few pointers is all is ask.
thanks 
somchoi


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Somchoi,

Did you get a motherboard/driver restore disk (you should of), and have you reinstalled the drivers with it. You probably dont have any of the drivers on there if all you did was reinstall the OS, let me know and we'll see if we can sort out all of your problems.

Scott.


----------



## somchoi (May 31, 2007)

cheers, will get on the motherboard/driver restore disc right away.
somchoi


----------

